# More Horny after Ejaculation?



## Bottled Up

Have any guys experienced actually being *more* horny after sex and ejaculation? This happens to me every now and then.

Last night I went to bed and wasn't particularly horny, but I made a move on my wife and we had sex anyway and I ejaculated. Then she fell asleep and I found myself incredibly horny and hard as a rock.

Strange???


----------



## square1

This happens to my husband from time to time and usually ends up in round 2 of sex shortly after the first.


----------



## Erom

not often, but occasionally


----------



## nicky1

keep on going , free viagra


----------



## *needaunderstand*

my boyfriend hasnt had that happen to him, but i find that after sex i feel insatiable, this seems to be every other time. i think all men should have this happen at least once a month.


----------



## JoeRockStar

Yes, the first one is like a warmup to me.


----------



## Almostrecovered

thinly veiled brag post


----------



## GhostRydr

Very rarely for me..thats why I focus all my energies on getting a woman off before I begin IC. The one that has changed in me is when I was younger I would roll over and fall asleep after ejaculating. Now that Im older, tho Im not horny after sex, Im not tired either. ts usually hey Im hungry! Id think it would be reversed..younger not fall asleep, older, do the deed and snooze.


----------



## Entropy3000

Bottled Up said:


> Have any guys experienced actually being *more* horny after sex and ejaculation? This happens to me every now and then.
> 
> Last night I went to bed and wasn't particularly horny, but I made a move on my wife and we had sex anyway and I ejaculated. Then she fell asleep and I found myself incredibly horny and hard as a rock.
> 
> Strange???


No that happens on occasion. You were still turned on. I mean when I was much younger I could make love through the night. It's all good.


----------



## larry.gray

Almostrecovered said:


> thinly veiled brag post


I'll one up that :lol:

That's the norm for me


----------



## CrazyVixen

It happens to my boyfriend at times too. Either you are extremely turned on, you haven't came in awhile, or you were anticipating sex or thinking about it earlier in the day. Sound's like you have a lucky wife if it happens all the time! 
Sometimes my boyfriend can come during sex and keep on going and come again.  That's always welcomed.


----------



## SunnyT

*Its usually hey Im hungry!*

 Sometimes I surprise H by whipping out a baggy with peanut butter sandwiches in it afterward.... I get lots of "awesome points"!!!!


----------



## studley

Used to be that it was common for me to be horny the morning after a good sex romp. Often resulting in masturbation.


----------



## dream_weaver

My partner is like that about 3 times out of 5....I take advantage


----------



## badbane

Yea especially if the big O the first time around wasn't that great or if my wife worked a little too hard and got me too excited.


----------

